# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  **Tonite Dave Barker gives update on proposed ban**

## Larry Suttles

*Tonite!!!!*

12:00am Eastern Standard Time


Dave Barker (VPI) has been doing a considerable amount of work, with the United States Fish and Wildlife gathering information about the proposed ban on all boas, pythons and eunectes. Dave is going to be giving us a nice update on how things are progressing. After that good old fashion snake talk with one of the most experienced, knowledgeable and respected members of the reptile community. 


If you'd like to ask a question or make a comment this a great 
opportunity to get answers to your questions live on the air.

*Call-in number 347.215.8611*

If you have questions but you're a little shy just email them to us.

*reptileradio@inbox.com*

Visit_the_Reptile_Radio_Homepage

or click my sig banner!!

----------


## ShawnT

Good stuff....I'll be listening!

----------


## BT41042

> Good stuff....I'll be listening!


I'll be listening too...Dave's gonna have some great info about the proposed ban...Not one you want to miss... :Good Job: 
BT

----------


## Street Killer

thanks for the notice. i've never listened to reptile radio before. how exactly does it work? after i go to the site, then what? i figured there'd be something to click that says "click here to listen" or something like that, but i don't see anything for tonight.

----------


## JASBALLS

> thanks for the notice. i've never listened to reptile radio before. how exactly does it work? after i go to the site, then what? i figured there'd be something to click that says "click here to listen" or something like that, but i don't see anything for tonight.


Oh Crap the hicks got a virgin Tonight!! LOL

----------


## tigerlily

> thanks for the notice. i've never listened to reptile radio before. how exactly does it work? after i go to the site, then what? i figured there'd be something to click that says "click here to listen" or something like that, but i don't see anything for tonight.


You won't see the Click here to Listen link until the show is actually airing.  So in another hour.  

Also when  you do click the link, make sure to click the 'open in another window' option in the new window.  That should help avoid any timing out issues.   :Yes: 

You'll love Reptile Radio.   :Yes:

----------


## Street Killer

> You won't see the Click here to Listen link until the show is actually airing.  So in another hour.  
> 
> Also when  you do click the link, make sure to click the 'open in another window' option in the new window.  That should help avoid any timing out issues.  
> 
> You'll love Reptile Radio.


awesome, thanks. :Good Job:

----------


## tigerlily

You're welcome.  Remember to keep their number handy in case you have a question.   :Wink: 

(347) 215-8611

----------


## Brimstone111888

> awesome, thanks.


Also when it opens in a separate window it will be Windows Media. Make sure you have the newest and up to date version.

----------


## Crazydude

Is this the same thing with the chatroom, Or seperate? Just a normal online radio thing? 

Ill probably listen in. 

Thanks

----------


## Brimstone111888

Time to find a new hosting company. Shesh looks like blogtalk always is having difficulties. I can't even imagine how frustrated BT and Larry must be. Hang in there guys! :Smile:

----------


## ShawnT

Just about to say that^

----------


## Street Killer

> Time to find a new hosting company. Shesh looks like blogtalk always is having difficulties. I can't even imagine how frustrated BT and Larry must be. Hang in there guys!


at least we got to hear about the weather...

----------


## Krazy99CL

Its on! lol

----------


## BT41042

Sorry guys...It seems it's something new every week...Yep - Time to look for another hosting site...
BT

----------


## 2kdime

well the time change isnt supposed to be till 2am. and maybe i missed the airing time. but i just missed the whole show. 

i agree with the dificulties. i opened in a seperate window. and cught 30 seconds or so. and it still jacked up.

----------


## ShawnT

> Sorry guys...It seems it's something new every week...Yep - Time to look for another hosting site...
> BT


I don't know how you and Larry keep it cool...I would let BlogTalk have it

----------


## Royal Morphz

unfortunately i was unable to log on what did dave have to say

----------


## Gloryhound

How long does it take for it to get listed in the archive?

----------


## Larry Suttles

Sorry everyone for the problems with last nights show. Believe me if there were other means for doing the show we would but there just isn't another other site that offers this type of live streaming.

I'm so frustrated near the point of depression  :Sad: 

As of this moment we are going to try and just push everybody back a week and have Dave back on next week.

Sorry again
larry

----------


## ADEE

Larry, your doing an awesome thing by offering this live streamline online... I dont think you should have to apologize, I think as with anything in the beginning kinks have to get worked out. Well done for offering the herp world something as valuable as this.  :Good Job:  Thanks for making the effort you have so far, you've done an awesome job thus far! I cant wait until we can hear it live without interruptions. In the mean time we can listen to past shows  :Very Happy:  I hope we can hear what the latest update is on the ban! Thats what I want to know about lol

----------


## MarkS

> Sorry guys...It seems it's something new every week...Yep - Time to look for another hosting site...
> BT


I was looking around the internet and stumbled across this site.  Would this have what you're looking for???

http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web...Nav=1&cmd=home

I don't know anything about it other then it appears to have interactive podcasts similar to blogtalk.

----------


## monk90222

For the time that he was on, Dave was an awesome guest. I can't wait until he is on again....

----------


## icygirl

Did they end up talking about the ban? I wasn't around last night so just played it now, but all they talked about was some stuff about breeding projects, and I couldn't seem to get anything else.

----------


## Larry Suttles

****Update****

Instead of hanging our heads in sorrow we've decided to come right back at it tonight!!

Dave will be back on tonite same time 12am (EST) for a special *90*min show giving the full update on the proposed ban.

If you can listen live great but I don't expect many people to do so because of the short notice. Don't sweat it just check it out in the archives sometime during the week. 

From now on if we have issues with the show then we'll come right back Sunday night for a second. No matter what we'll have updated shows every week.

We arn't giving in this easy :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sean : EbN

Way to go Larry & BT!!  Do what needs to be done to keep this show rolling.  

BlogTalkRadio is new technology and it will take a while for them to work it out.  If they get it ironed out, expect to see Yahoo!, Google, MySpace or YouTube buy it up fast!  But who cares about that... doesn't PayPal own everything bought and sold on earth?

Take care and keep rollin..

----------


## Rapture

Way to hang in there you guys!

----------


## ShawnT

Good Stuff! 90mins!!

----------


## PythonWallace

Rock on guys. That's dedication!  :Good Job:

----------


## ADEE

as I said before, Larry I think you and BT are doing an awesome thing. Keep up the good work! Im looking forward to the show tonight, I hope it goes as well as possible!

----------


## Patrick Long

See, I was all worried that I missed the show, becuase I was not at a comp....low and behold, you are having it tonight.....

How lucky am I?

I hope me not listening, caused the problems......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jonf

I thought something was up when I turned on my IPOD and the show was only 6:05 long!

Anyways, as mentioned before...........no need for apologies.  Good job for keeping the train rollin'

----------


## Brimstone111888

Awesome guys!

----------


## BrucenBruce

Hey Larry!

New B-P.net user, and I tuned in to catch this program . . . I'll tell you what, it's almost a good thing you had a glitch, as I've spent the evening listening to the RR archives, and really enjoying it.

My son and I have 2.3 '07 normals, and I'm feeling the bite of the "morph bug" - so I'm pretty hungry for the kind of information you're dishing out. Keep it up!!

~Bruce

----------


## BT41042

> Hey Larry!
> 
> New B-P.net user, and I tuned in to catch this program . . . I'll tell you what, it's almost a good thing you had a glitch, as I've spent the evening listening to the RR archives, and really enjoying it.
> 
> My son and I have 2.3 '07 normals, and I'm feeling the bite of the "morph bug" - so I'm pretty hungry for the kind of information you're dishing out. Keep it up!!
> 
> ~Bruce


Hey Bruce -
I ain't Larry but I'm his twin brother from a different mother...Glad you like the shows and thanks for listening...Once you get bit - There ain't no turning back...Welcome to the forum too...
BT

----------


## Freakie_frog

Larry and BT, 

Guys you really hit a HomeRUn with Dave. I have enjoyed all the shows but the info that Dave was putting out. That is one learned man. Great Job and he answered all the questions I had about the Proposed "ban".

----------


## BastianUSA

So how is it looking with the ban now?

----------


## BrucenBruce

Thanks for the welcome, BT!

I really enjoyed Dave's segment last night - important stuff, and he's an eloquent fellow. I was just a little disappointed that little to no mention was made of that rather sensational map being based on a hypothetical model predicting some level of global warming over the next half-century or so. That really caught my attention when I saw the published report.

~Bruce

----------


## icygirl

Great job with the show  :Good Job:  You guys should send a link to the recording to the guys at FWS. Then you wouldn't even need to write a letter!  :Smile:

----------

